# Wasserkühlung kühlt die Cpu nicht richtig



## mechaon (23. Februar 2020)

*Wasserkühlung kühlt die Cpu nicht richtig*

Hallo, 
ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem das meine Cpu Temperatur ohne wirkliche Last auf mehr als 60 C° ansteigt. Zudem bekomme ich zufällige FPS drops bei den verschiedensten Spielen.  Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob einfach die momentan eingebaute Wasserkühlung nicht richtig funktioniert oder diese einfach nicht genug Leistung bringt. Diese Probleme Traten mit der angebrachten sowie mit neuer Thermalpaste auf.
Zu meinem System:
CPu: Ryzen 7 2700x
MB: MSI X470 Gaming Pro
Ram: Ballistix 2x 8Gb( 3000mhz)
AiO Kühlung: Corsair H80i v2 mit Pure Plus 12 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition
Netzteil: Bequiet Pure Power 11 700W

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung kühlt die Cpu nicht richtig*

Willkommen im Forum.
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...80i-v2-CPU-Flüssigkeitskühler/p/CW-9060024-WW
Ist das zufällig diese AIO? wen ja wunderts mich nicht wirklich,den diese wäre wirklich etwas zu klein bemessen.

Du könntest mal mit Hw info schauen ob die cpu überhaupt im Idle runtertaktet.


----------



## mechaon (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung kühlt die Cpu nicht richtig*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ja das ist sie und ja der Prozessor Taktet im Idle runter jedoch schwankt er dort immer zwischen 4100mhz und 2500 mhz. 
Die frage die sich mir nun stellt, ist was für eine Wasserkühlung sollte ich demnach einbauen.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung kühlt die Cpu nicht richtig*

Schau mal in den Energiesparplan welcher da ausgewählt ist und geh mal in den ernergiesparmodus. Das sollte wenigstens im Idle schon was bringen.
Ich würde mich aber an deiner Stelle nach einer 240er Aio umsehen.
FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum Wegen den Fps Drops mal hier schauen.


----------



## mechaon (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung kühlt die Cpu nicht richtig*

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## eclipso (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung kühlt die Cpu nicht richtig*

Ich würde einfach einen 240 Radi kaufen, inklusive Schlauchkupplungen und Trennanschlüsse. Die Schläuche einfach zerschneiden, die Trennkupplung dort einsetzen, den 240 Radi anschließen, befüllen, die Lüfter wieder anbauen und gut. Es gibt Radis die eine Entlüftung über die Vorkammer zulassen, weil sie mehrere Anschlüsse bieten. Kostet weit weniger als wenn man erst 135 Euro in eine Push/Pull 120 AiO investiert und dann noch mal eine größere nachkauft. Für dergleichen Preise kann schon bald in Custom WaKüs investieren. Etwas Bastelarbeit die sich lohnen dürfte, einem das Konzept näher bringt, für weniger als eine bauchbare 240 AiO neu kostet. Die Pumpeneinheit kannst du ohne weiteres auch auf einem 240/280 betreiben. Vorher muss man wissen welcher Schlauchdurchmesser.


----------



## bastian123f (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung kühlt die Cpu nicht richtig*

Die Wakü ist wirklich klein. Da ist jeder anständige Luftkühler besser.


----------



## Downsampler (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung kühlt die Cpu nicht richtig*

Die Wakü ist super und reicht vollkommen aus. Was du machen solltest ist, auf beiden Seiten Lüfter anbringen für Push/Pull Betrieb. Dabei auf die Einbaurichtung achten und die Kühlung so anbringen, daß die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird.

Wenn du die Lüfter so anbaust, das sie gegeneinander blasen kann das zu Temperaturerhöhung führen. Kann auch sein, daß die Thermaltake Lüfter Schrott sind und nix taugen für die Montage am Radiator, weil sie zu wenig Druck aufbauen.

Beim aufhängen des Radiators darauf achten daß die Schläuche unten und das Reservoir oben ist, den CPU Kühler mit den Schlauchauslässen nach oben montieren.


----------

